# New tech sees the dead



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36602201/ns/technology_and_science-science/


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Darn they're gonna find the bodies!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I haven't seen my own ideal body for years!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a pretty cool technique.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmmm.......interesting


----------

